# Heya all!



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome Dave! :wink:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome
your so lucky that you have a beach to ride on.I wish i did


----------



## hanse004 (May 3, 2007)

A Beach!!! I'm sooo jealous!! LOL 
Welcome Dave....I'm new too...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Dave. :wink:


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes!  
Beach rides really are great but I forgot to add that we can only do it during the winter months due to council limitations  I personally cannot see why horses (and dogs for that matter) are banned all summer but I suppose they must have their reasons...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome Dave! Beach rides sound great!


----------

